# Costa Jse 2015



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Costa del Mar Jose tortoise frame with green 580 glass. The new ones with the 2015 frame with holes in the stems for croakies. Brand new in box with OG stickers and case. Here in NC, with tax these go for exactly $276.48. I want $220 and I will not ship. If any one is interested, we can get up in the kitty hawk area........

Thnx P&S


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Bump........got pox and paperwork, brand new, if you pm me I will text pics but ALL discussion and deal-sealing has to be open.....not interested in trades.....thanks for lookn

Bump gets price dropped so 210


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

That is I got box.....not pox....last time I saw the doc at least.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Last bump at $200........then I'll just accept that no one wants them. I guess I might entertain shipping but I won't pay it. And after the check clears of course.


----------

